# Help ID



## Guffmandingus (Aug 21, 2021)

Can anyone confirm if this is chicken of the woods? It is yellow with pores underneath


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Guffmandingus said:


> Can anyone confirm if this is chicken of the woods? It is yellow with pores underneath
> View attachment 40471


Yes, its Chicken (Laetiporus). Nice Find, Enjoy & Welcome to the Forum @Guffmandingus !


----------



## Guffmandingus (Aug 21, 2021)

Awesome, thank you so much!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Looks a little old, if that's the top side we're looking at, How did it feel? That's an important consideration as well.


----------



## Guffmandingus (Aug 21, 2021)

Yeh, maybe. It felt firm, and it was pretty good


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

Probably lataporus sulfurous was it growing on a log or on the ground? If it was on the ground it is lataporus cincinnatus


----------



## Guffmandingus (Aug 21, 2021)

It was on a log


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

jg010682 said:


> Probably lataporus sulfurous was it growing on a log or on the ground? If it was on the ground it is lataporus cincinnatus


Actually both species grow on wood. Cincinnatus likes to grow at the bases of oak trees, or just a foot or two away. But it will be growing on a buried root. Sulfureus can grow on the trunks of living trees as a parasite, or on dead logs as a saprophyte.


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

Yes i understand that was just trying to help him id the mushroom sulfurous are usually growing up the tree a little ways or on a downed log not coming from the roots in the ground


----------

